
Ask HN: Successful Saas owners, how long did your first version take to build? - taphangum
It&#x27;s amazing to me how long it can take to get a saas app done. Even a seemingly simple looking one. Very interested to hear how long people here took to get their first iterations out the door! I&#x27;d also be interested in hearing about the stack you used. And if you had to make any significant changes to it over time, such as rewriting the entire codebase in a new language.
======
forgottenacc56
How long do you think it takes?

~~~
taphangum
2 months

